# Dr. Pimentel's Diet



## David LA (Dec 21, 2005)

I thought this might be of interest to some people...Dr. Pimentel has mentioned to me that his next book or2nd Edition of "A New IBS Solution" will focus more on diet part. My personal feeling is that this is a great idea because I think the food choices he mentions in his first book could be alot stronger and give more options for people. In his next newsletter this will be discussed further.For me, Diet has always played a major role in my symptoms. Some of the foods he mentions in his book would definitely give me constipation.I really wonder if Dr. Pimentels patients were on the right diet---taking Rifaximin for their SIBO-would feel better.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

David LA said:


> I thought this might be of interest to some people...Dr. Pimentel has mentioned to me that his next book or2nd Edition of "A New IBS Solution" will focus more on diet part. My personal feeling is that this is a great idea because I think the food choices he mentions in his first book could be alot stronger and give more options for people. In his next newsletter this will be discussed further.For me, Diet has always played a major role in my symptoms. Some of the foods he mentions in his book would definitely give me constipation.I really wonder if Dr. Pimentels patients were on the right diet---taking Rifaximin for their SIBO-would feel better.


David LA,Thanks for this tidbit. Are you aware of the stricter version of his diet? If so, what is it? In addition, what is the publication date of the second edition?moises


----------

